# We Wish



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Yea..............................


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The sign is absolutely correct.

You get a FREE litre for every £1.43 you give them!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why is it all blurred...............??? Is it someones imagination??

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is not blurred - it is pixy-lated!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

It's blurred because it's a mirage!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

More pump prices.


----------

